# Guhong vs. Alpha V



## CubeLord (Jul 24, 2011)

Which is better, the Alpha V, The Dayang Guhong, or the Dayan Zhanchi?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 24, 2011)

.....


----------



## emolover (Jul 24, 2011)

Get a ZhanChi. The guhong can only be as good as the Zhanchi with extensive modding and lots of breaking in.

Next time you have a simple question like this please use the one answer question thread.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 24, 2011)

If you average over 20 seconds, I would stick with a A-V or Guhong, but if you're sub-20, go for a ZhanChi


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 24, 2011)

So many..of...the same....posts!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2011)

Get a white Zhanchi because Feliks set the WR with one which obviously means it's the best. It has to be white though.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 24, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Get a white Zhanchi because Feliks set the WR with one which obviously means it's the best. It has to be white though.


 
Took the words right out of my mouth. 

If you're over 20 seconds, get an AV or a Guhong. Like in xxoxia's video, learning too much while you're not ready for it will harm you instead of help.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 24, 2011)

Sarcasm detected.

Really though, it's just personal preference. Personally, I hate the AV and like the Guhong. As far as getting sub 20 averages, you can do that with a storebought.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 24, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Get a white Zhanchi because Feliks set the WR with one which obviously means it's the best. *It has to be white though.*


 
Was this a joke? or are the white ones better?


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 24, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Was this a joke? or are the white ones better?


 
It's a joke.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2011)

You do realize you can Sub-20 with even a Store bought-cube, right?


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 24, 2011)

honestly i found that the zhanchi wasnt that good. i think that the lingyun and guhong are better


----------



## Keban (Jul 24, 2011)

alpha v is better for me, because i can turn fast as hell on a dayan cube, sure, but it kills my lookahead being able to turn so fast.


----------

